# Finding jeans that fit plus sizes



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Look at Lane bryant..... my mother is of a larger size like you and she LOVES their jeans they fit her just right!

Sonsi


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Old navy.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

you want cheap and great fitting? I wore "miss tina" which is Wal Mart brand. They come in skinny and boot cut. They have regular and plus sizes in the brand as well. I wore them when I was wearing size 18's and they fit me so well. I'm now in a size 12 and I still wear that brand. They are great if you are built bottom heavy. I have big hips/butt and they are very flattering.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will check all those places, and I've never seen the "Miss Tina" at Walmart, and didn't realize Old Navy carried plus sizes.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Old Navy sells plus sizes online. Up to a 30 at least I believe. They go up to a 20 in their stores. I have the same problem as you. My legs are the first place I lose weight too which makes it worse. Most pants can be tight at the waist or I'm not even able to pull them up the whole way, and they'll be huge on my legs. The only Lane Bryant jeans that have fit me well were part of their younger line of clothes they had like 2 yrs ago and seemed to vanish last year. JCPennies doesn't have much plus sized clothes, but I've had luck there. Same thing at Target. I actually found a pair of jeans at Walmart that I'm wearing right now. They're actually not bad and great for me to wear to work. Butttt- the inner thighs are wearing very quickly. Poor material quality I suppose. I've found jeans at Maurices once or twice, bypassing the sparkle-y extremely faded ones. The key for jeans and me generally is that they need to have more stretch to them. That usually means the legs are smaller to be able to stretch out more and my legs won't be floating around in them. I can find jeans with less stretch occasionally, but I'm always going to be at least a bit baggy in the legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Also check out Torrid, Avenue, and Dots. Walmart and Old Navy jeans DO NOT fit me well. They fit in the waist, but no where close in the thighs.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had a few pairs of jeans from Wal-Mart that I like!


----------



## Becka (Aug 6, 2013)

Levis have some plus size jeans too. I love my levis. I always said, Levis know how to make a big butt look sexay!!!!!!!! LOL. I do not know what size you are trying for , I was a 16 at my biggest but the levis go up to the plus sizes and look good. If it wasnt levis it was always the skinny jeans at JC Penney, I cant remember the name of them but they fit in the waist AND the leg.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have found some decent ones at Marshalls, TJ MAXX, and Ross. But my favorite jeans are Hydraulics and the only place I know where to buy them is Maurices. 

I have a big waist and huge hips, but no butt and thin legs. Hydraulics are built perfect for me.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

if you have Marks workwear world near you get the curvy jeans 
they are so comfy


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think we have a Mark's,and I've never heard of Maurice's. I found 2 pair at the Goodwill store, I swear, I think they were "hippie jeans" is what we called them in the 70's, bell bottoms, but my daughter with the horses has a sewing machine, and she made the legs tight and hemmed them, I'm only 5'2". They look great, plus I found me 2 pair at walmart, and she did the same with those. Our Goodwill store had so many super nice jeans, one pair of Rockies in size 15, but no way could I wear those, that were brand new. Never did find the Miss Tina, but thanks for all your help.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is awesome to hear


----------



## adarkhorse (Aug 7, 2013)

I've had success with the Gloria Vanderbilt brand, which I've picked up at JC Penney, Kohls and even Meijer. Many styles and colours, many with stretch, which looks good while letting you move.

I've had success with Lane Bryant, too, although the GV pricepoint is better for everyday wear.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

adarkhorse said:


> I've had success with the Gloria Vanderbilt brand, which I've picked up at JC Penney, Kohls and even Meijer. Many styles and colours, many with stretch, which looks good while letting you move.
> 
> I've had success with Lane Bryant, too, although the GV pricepoint is better for everyday wear.


yes, Gloria Vanderbilt also was a good one for me. Forgot bout that one haha


----------



## myblueappy (Oct 9, 2012)

Im a big girl as well. I have had luck finding jeans at burlington coat factory an bass pro shops. The bass pro brand is a nice heavy demin an comfy. Hope it helps


----------



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got two pairs of Old Navy. I am curvy . Old Navy carries plus sizes, but the regular pants go up to size 20. I would say the 20s I got recently fit more like a 22. Lots of stretch. Not elephant legs! My only advice is on the style. The ones they called the dreamer come right up to your waist on your belly button. The fit they call the sweetheart is a little lower, but not so low that your butt crack hangs out. Those are my favorite cut. I am a chubby but hourglass figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

